# 07 Club Gallery



## QuackingPlums

I guess everybody else is out having a blast in theirs but I've got a conference call so won't get to play until later this afternoon. 

Have some pics in the meantime...



























Apologies for that last one - camera isn't very good with that vast expanse of white! I'll get some better pics once it's been detailed... 8)

EDIT: 
This is gonna get long, so here are links to other members' pics so you don't have to wade through lots of "congrats" posts! 

Toshiba Silver with RS4s & MR
fluffekins Brilliant Black, Beige leather with standard 10-spokes
sheila Silver, Magma Red leather with Turbines
Toshiba again
sheila again
benjones Phantom Black, Magma Red leather with standard 10-spokes
Johnnywb Condor Grey, Ice Blue leather with Bi-colours
ChrisB72 Phantom Black, Magma Red leather with standard 10-spokes
bootha2 Brilliant Red, Black leather with RS4s & sports suspension
Me again Same car, prettier surroundings, post-detailing by Nathan from Cambridge Autogleam...
loic Phantom Black, Mineral Grey leather with Turbines
VeeDubDan Dolphin Grey, Black leather with RS4s
Calibos Brilliant Black, Luxor Beige leather with Turbines
bw64402 Silver, Black leather with Turbines
Coexist Phantom Black with Trapezes


----------



## 2meter

Stunning!!!!

Great combo 

Congratulations


----------



## TTonyTT

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

A brave - and successful - colour choice IMHO. Enjoy


----------



## loic

Looks the mutt's [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Great colour combination too....


----------



## blagman

The White with the Red leather is growing on me enjoy


----------



## tyspy

Looks stunning mate great choice of colour very brave of you!!


----------



## AidenL

Congrats - looks 8)


----------



## tt_drj

Very Nice 8)

Enjoy the drive later this afternoon


----------



## fut1a

White really suits the TT, and with the red leather it looks great 8)

Like others have said, it was very brave choice but a good one at that.

ENJOY!!


----------



## VeeDubDan

8)


----------



## octagonmike

QuackingPlums

I love it. It was worth the wait wasn't it.

I love Ibis white and Magma Red as you know. Looks the business. Congratulations


----------



## Toshiba

I dont have time for/to do a real picture - i'll have to do it another day. heres 2 for now - im late.


----------



## bw64402

Nice Tosh 8) Loving the RS4's - kind of wish i'd gone from them rather than the Turbines.


----------



## TTonyTT

Toshiba said:


> I dont have time for/to do a real picture - i'll have to do it another day. heres 2 for now - im late.


  Looks like you've got the sticky-spoiler-up problem already :wink:

Congrats. I actually like the wheels. How does the second time compare to the first?


----------



## sandhua1978

Congrats to all!

Looking good. 8)

Tosh - didn't realise you'd gone for the RS4s look good with silver...


----------



## ctgilles

Toshiba said:


> I dont have time for/to do a real picture - i'll have to do it another day. heres 2 for now - im late.


What's next to it?


----------



## loic

bw64402 said:


> Nice Tosh 8) Loving the RS4's - kind of wish i'd gone from them rather than the Turbines.


Me too, they look fantastic!!


----------



## jbell

Toshiba said:


> I dont have time for/to do a real picture - i'll have to do it another day. heres 2 for now - im late.


Looks good Tosh, I assume it came with everything ordered this time :wink:

I love the WhiTTe/Red combination as well.

I have been invited to the TTR launch at Newton Abbot Audi on the 16th so it will be interesting to see it


----------



## octagonmike

I dont like the RS4's far too common now.

Love your choice of colour though Tosh :wink:


----------



## Ashtray_Girl

both look great ! the White looks stunning! enjoy your afternoon no doubt you will turn a vast number of heads!!


----------



## AidenL

Congrats Tosh, looks super


----------



## Arne

Congrats to both of you! Looks great - and I guess it will be a great day for you both... :wink:

But where are all the other 07's....?


----------



## tyspy

The pain is unbearable seeing these 07 cars!! I have (assuming I believe the dealer) 3 months 1 day 10 hours and 15 seconds before I even see mine!!


----------



## VeeDubDan

Silver and RS4s, I think that's the first one with that combo! Looks cool! 8)


----------



## Wondermikie

QuackingPlums said:


> EDIT:
> This is gonna get long, so here are links to other members' pics so you don't have to wade through lots of "congrats" posts!


Good idea Plums. Awesome colour BTW - Ibis [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## bw64402

octagonmike said:


> I dont like the RS4's far too common now.
> 
> Love your choice of colour though Tosh :wink:


Too common? I've not seen a single car in the flesh with RS4's (probably due to the price). I reckon the std 10 spokes and maybe the Turbines will become too common, but not the RS4's! :wink:


----------



## octagonmike

There are hundreds of people on here either with RS4's or with RS4's on order or with replica RS4's.

Mark my words, this time next year these will be the most common wheels on a MKII even if they happen to be replicas.

A month or so ago lots of people and I mean lots were talking about what they had on order and the amount of people going for RS4's was incredible.

Very Common wheels :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums

With a car that has such mass appeal as the TT, in a price bracket that is, let's be honest, not all that exclusive, it is inevitable that all the wheels will become common. We have, what, 5 standard choices? On the 3.2 it's not even that expensive to upgrade to the nicer-looking ones (unless you mis-read the catalogue like I did :roll: ) so if anything, the really rare wheels may well be the standard ones! LOL :lol:


----------



## exodont

Great colour combo Plums 8) White is easier to look after than you might think too - doesn't seem to need constant cleaning (like black).

And I think those RS4s on Tosh's car really do set off the silver. If I wasn't so attached to my Traps I'd have 'em too... 8) 8)


----------



## blagman

exodont said:


> Great colour combo Plums 8) White is easier to look after than you might think too - doesn't seem to need constant cleaning (like black).
> 
> And I think those RS4s on Tosh's car really do set off the silver. If I wasn't so attached to my Traps I'd have 'em too... 8) 8)


Yeh I think the RS4 look good with the silver very nice


----------



## fluffekins

Congrats the look great


----------



## fluffekins

Not entirely sure how to do this but here goes.

Will re post pictures without number plate. By the way I wish that were my house !


----------



## TTonyTT

fluffekins said:


> Not entirely sure how to do this but here goes.


That works - another great-looking TT2. 8)

Though I'd edit out your number plate - these pics have a habit of turning up on completely different sites .... edit them, and repost.

ps - Rebel will love your house :wink:


----------



## blagman

fluffekins said:


> Not entirely sure how to do this but here goes.
> 
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000064.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000056.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000061.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000063.jpg


Stunning combo black with cream 8)


----------



## QuackingPlums

Black with cream - that's tasty!

Is that your house in the background? *NOW* I'm jealous!!! :lol:


----------



## octagonmike

Nice car fluffekins but get that numberplate edited ASAP and repost.

Also in photobucket, beneath each of the images is 3 lines of code or links. Click the bottom one and a little window pops up and says "Copied" The code you are looking for begins and then go to your new post on the TT forum, right click your mouse and paste the code/link. This will display your photos automatically in the post instead of users having to click on seperate links.

Hope you understand that and congratulations.


----------



## fluffekins

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000064.jpg 
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000056.jpg 
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000061.jpg 
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000063.jpg

If anyone can tell me how to get them up in the message then I'd appreciate it.


----------



## octagonmike

fluffekins said:


> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255/fluffekins/L1000064.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000056.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000061.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000063.jpg
> 
> If anyone can tell me how to get them up in the message then I'd appreciate it.


I just told you see above :roll:

in photobucket, beneath each of the images is 3 lines of code or links. Click the bottom one and a little window pops up and says "Copied" The code you are looking for begins


----------



## dannyboyz4

fluffekins said:


> If anyone can tell me how to get them up in the message then I'd appreciate it.


----------



## octagonmike

Or you could get dannyboyz to do it for you :roll: :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums

Missing the first pic Danny :wink:

Fluffekins, are those standard 10spokes or bi-colours?


----------



## dannyboyz4

QuackingPlums said:


> Missing the first pic Danny :wink:
> 
> Fluffekins, are those standard 10spokes or bi-colours?


Apologies about that, perhaps you could rectify the situation.


----------



## QuackingPlums

dannyboyz4 said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missing the first pic Danny :wink:
> 
> Fluffekins, are those standard 10spokes or bi-colours?
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies about that, perhaps you could rectify the situation.
Click to expand...

I don't have access to edit your post, and rather than repost one pic out of sequence you just need to go back and put the img tags in? I've just linked to your post from the front page too!


----------



## dannyboyz4

QuackingPlums said:


> dannyboyz4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> 
> Missing the first pic Danny :wink:
> 
> Fluffekins, are those standard 10spokes or bi-colours?
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies about that, perhaps you could rectify the situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have access to edit your post, and rather than repost one pic out of sequence you just need to go back and put the img tags in? I've just linked to your post from the front page too!
Click to expand...

There you go, just for you.


----------



## Rebel

Nice pictures you all...... 
your RS4's looks great Tosh :wink: Good choice.
Enjoy your magnetic ride !

Which everybody a lot of fun with their car


----------



## fluffekins

Standard 10 spokes


----------



## tyspy

Seeing all these colours and leather combo's really makes me think I want to change my spec!!......... really loving white :?


----------



## sheila

fluffekins said:


> Not entirely sure how to do this but here goes.
> 
> Will re post pictures without number plate. By the way I wish that were my house !


I prefer the Brilliant Black to the Phantom, its stunning and has such a deep mirror finish when polished up, I went for silver for the TT but still love the black, have had two previous Saab Turbos in black so time for a change.


----------



## 2meter

tyspy said:


> Seeing all these colours and leather combo's really makes me think I want to change my spec!!......... really loving white :?


No!

don't do it....
dreadfull, disgusting, horrible!!!!   :lol: :roll:


----------



## Philr

Brilliant black does look very nice - congrats!


----------



## Toshiba

octagonmike said:


> There are hundreds of people on here either with RS4's or with RS4's on order or with replica RS4's.
> 
> Mark my words, this time next year these will be the most common wheels on a MKII even if they happen to be replicas. Very Common wheels :wink:


I'm sure you're right - However that's no reason not to get what you want. Same happened with the qS and the qS wheels. The quintessential wheels for the TT are the turbines IMO as they are not available on any other car.



TTonyTT said:


> Looks like you've got the sticky-spoiler-up problem already :wink:


I'm working on the principle its better to get stuck in the up position rather than the down 

Only thing missing this time is the 3.2 badge.

Brilliant blacks looks greats, as does the luxor. One of the better combinations in my eyes.


----------



## AidenL

Fluffekins, looks super, congrats to you too


----------



## marcusgilbert

QuackingPlums said:


> I guess everybody else is out having a blast in theirs


In my dreams :-( I like your colour choice QuackingPlums. Nice.
.


----------



## jedi-knight83

very nice Eric. Look forward to seeing you and the car on Saturday. Got an 07 Cayman booked tomorrow and a black 07 TT booked on Sunday aswell so gonna be a busy but enjoyable weekend.

Nathan


----------



## AidenL

More pics needed ! Where are all the new machines?


----------



## bw64402

AidenL said:


> More pics needed ! Where are all the new machines?


I was about to post exactly the same! Where are all the 07 cars? Can't believe people aren't sharing! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bryn

Just picked up on this thread - two very nice cars indeed

Tosh those RS4's dont look half bad you know, you'll love MR, enjoy 
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AudiYaLikeIt

I've been sneaking round Chester Audi today, trying to choose my colour.
But those images have made up my mind - black with luxor, the only choice?!


----------



## Toshiba

Bryn said:


> Tosh those RS4's dont look half bad you know, you'll love MR, enjoy
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I've not done many miles (30 or so) but MR in sport mode with 19s on didn't half crash over the moon craters in the road. Comfort mode is fine. MR is much flatter at higher speeds vs the std setup.

BOSE - lacks the bass when compared to the std system. Sound is clearer.
DSG - i like and does more mpg. 6th gear at 28mph :lol: 
MFSW - OK, lets skip that.
Extended - add something extra over the last car.

I do have a Shocking confession - I originally re-ordered with red leather but chickened out and went back to black. Not sure if it was or wasn't the correct thing to do. I went with the grey headlining this time and the cabin feels much bigger than with black. I'm happy with the combinations.

Im guessing most people are out enjoying their cars.


----------



## Rebel

Tosh, im glad you like MR :wink: 
And i knew you would love the extended leather pack.

Do you realy live on number 38 ?

Would like to see some pic's from the grey headlinening


----------



## Toshiba

38 is my waist size.

I'll do some pictures in the light of day tomorrow of the headlining and some real pictures of the car.


----------



## Bryn

Rebel said:


> Would like to see some pic's from the grey headlinening


Yes i'd like to see some of the grey headlining as well, this was the only option i wish i'd taken - oh and Xenons, and extended leather!


----------



## Toshiba

Doesnt matter how much you spend on options - you always wish or want for another one 

I so love the xenons tho, went to the shop via the lanes and to test the MR.
mmmm stella.


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> I so love the xenons tho


Alright, alright, dont rub it in :x


----------



## Rebel

It's great to see all those MK2's on the road.

Ohw, and did you all notice, that when you see a MK1 driver, he doesn't wave back?
When i drove my MK1 they where all friendly, but now they turn their heads :lol:


----------



## vagman

Tosh,

Do you have a side on view of your car :?:

I'd like to check the ride height and how the 19 inchers fill the wheel arches. 

Thanks.


----------



## Wondermikie

Toshiba said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tosh those RS4's dont look half bad you know, you'll love MR, enjoy
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I've not done many miles (30 or so) but MR in sport mode with 19s on didn't half crash over the moon craters in the road. Comfort mode is fine. MR is much flatter at higher speeds vs the std setup.
> 
> BOSE - lacks the bass when compared to the std system. Sound is clearer.
> DSG - i like and does more mpg. 6th gear at 28mph :lol:
> MFSW - OK, lets skip that.
> Extended - add something extra over the last car.
> 
> I do have a Shocking confession - I originally re-ordered with red leather but chickened out and went back to black. Not sure if it was or wasn't the correct thing to do. I went with the grey headlining this time and the cabin feels much bigger than with black. I'm happy with the combinations.
> 
> Im guessing most people are out enjoying their cars.
Click to expand...

You kept quiet about the RS4's - I thought you were sticking with the 10 spokes?

The more I see the RS4's the more I like them, potholes or not I may have to have them!


----------



## Toshiba

Vagman.
I only have the two photos on the thread atm. I will however endeavor to do some more tomorrow after I've polished the wheels 

I have measured the height (just done it - you reminded me) and its 35.5cm, i think the last one was 37cm. It looks lower even if its not in reality.


----------



## vagman

Toshiba said:


> Vagman.
> I only have the two photos on the thread atm. I will however endeavor to do some more tomorrow after I've polished the wheels
> 
> I have measured the height (just done it - you reminded me) and its 35.5cm, i think the last one was 37cm. It looks lower even if its not in reality.


Thanks Tosh. 

Looking forward to seeing your photos and that is interesting about the height measurement. 8)


----------



## Toshiba

could be the weight DSG vs Manual. (Reason it is lower)


----------



## GreenDice

fluffekins said:


> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255/fluffekins/L1000064.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000056.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000061.jpg
> http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t255 ... 000063.jpg
> 
> If anyone can tell me how to get them up in the message then I'd appreciate it.


You have the best pictures for the black TT. I wish I have seen these before changing mine to silver. :x


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> I have measured the height (just done it - you reminded me) and its 35.5cm, i think the last one was 37cm. It looks lower even if its not in reality.


Ummm, now that's interesting, you measuring the rear wheels or the front Tosh?


----------



## tyspy

2meter said:


> tyspy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing all these colours and leather combo's really makes me think I want to change my spec!!......... really loving white :?
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> 
> don't do it....
> dreadfull, disgusting, horrible!!!!   :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

Well I have specced mr conservative silver and black!! doesn't feel daring enough!! :twisted:


----------



## Toshiba

Bryn said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have measured the height (just done it - you reminded me) and its 35.5cm, i think the last one was 37cm. It looks lower even if its not in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, now that's interesting, you measuring the rear wheels or the front Tosh?
Click to expand...

Front passenger side (that's the one i measured last time). My drive is on an incline so the rears are lower (you can see it in the photo).


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have measured the height (just done it - you reminded me) and its 35.5cm, i think the last one was 37cm. It looks lower even if its not in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, now that's interesting, you measuring the rear wheels or the front Tosh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Front passenger side (that's the one i measured last time). My drive is on an incline so the rears are lower (you can see it in the photo).
Click to expand...

Ah right, I was doing rear offside i'll try near front and see what's what - cant have you having a lower car than me :x :lol:


----------



## Calibos

I *So* made the right choice with the Luxor. Thats the nicest clearest/sharpest interior shot of Luxor I've seen so far. I went for beige headlining, No heated seats but extended black leather instead.

I figured that seeing as I don't need to wear suits for work that demin is enough insulation from cold leather seats in the winter, thus I put the saving on heated seats towards the extended leather. TBH I never really understood the need for heated seats. I certainly never felt I needed them on my leather A3. It wasn't until I had to wear my suit one day this winter in the car that I realised that suit pants offer no insulation whatsoever  So thats what a cold arse/thighs in the car feels like and thats why heated seats are a necessity for most! 

On the outside I went for brilliant black too but with Turbines. Really warming to the 10 spokes though. Looks smashin' Fluffykins


----------



## fluffekins

You certainly did ! Even better in the flesh !


----------



## sheila

Ordered October 2006, created November 2006, delivered 2nd March 2007!!!

Help!!! I have another three pictures to add and they will not paste, can anyone advise me what I am doing wrong?

3.2 Quattro, Silver, Red Extended Leather, Acoustic Parking, Xeon Plus, Turbines, Auto dimming/folding door mirrors, Electric seats, Sat Nav, CD Changer, Bose, Magnetic ride, Tyre Pressure Monitor.


----------



## sheila

Heres another shot, I couldn't get them all to appear on one set!


----------



## sheila

And another shot


----------



## Toshiba

Those pictures i said i'd take.




































































































Enjoy.


----------



## TTonyTT

Congratulations

I *do *like the silver / red combination.


----------



## fluffekins

lovely pics, looks like you were crawling all over the floor


----------



## TTonyTT

Toshiba said:


> Those pictures i said i'd take.


Rebel *is *going to comment about the state of your house :wink:

Are you happy with this one? FWIW, I like the wheels. 8)


----------



## Toshiba

TTonyTT said:


> Are you happy with this one? FWIW, I like the wheels. 8)


I'm Decorating!!

I'm enjoying the new car - DSG is different. Doesnt feel special like it did the first time. But i like this one better.


----------



## sandhua1978

All looking good. 8)


----------



## Rebel

Toshiba does wheels look ten times better than your first ones. And the combination with the painted calipers, and the bigger 3.2 brake-descs are superb.
Wheels look just perfect with the silver!

I like the pictures you took, perfect background.
I like the way you photographed the car.

If i had to choose one car from al the 07- car's , i would choosed your's.
Alle the right options, and THE perfect colour and wheels also....

Thx for sharing... :wink:


----------



## bootha2

Toshiba
Great looking car colour/wheel combination.

Great photography as well

The weather today has been ideal for driving/photos

I like the grey roof lining, seems to lighten up the interior a bit.


----------



## bigant

Toshiba
The combination looks great - nice choice. Am in the process of speccing my 2nd Silver MK2. I'm coming from turbines and non MR and would be really interested on your thoughts re: the 19" and MR. I know you said with Sport setting it felt a bit crashy - how about in comfort?


----------



## marcusgilbert

Interesting canera angles, Toshiba. LOVELY wheels!! 
.


----------



## vagman

Tosh,

Superb photos. [smiley=cheers.gif]

The RS4s/metallic silver is a superb combo. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

My build date is not confirmed yet (build week 14) so I may yet change amend my order to silver. [smiley=smash.gif]

Sheila,

Great photos also. I love the red interior. 8)


----------



## sheila

I think I have cracked this picture posting system now, so I have attached an interior shot and two more external shots!!
Very pleased with the car and thanks to all at Harrogate Audi for making it a painless process.


----------



## QuackingPlums

Fantastic photos!

The full red interior looks really good sheila - am thinking maybe I was a bit worried it would be too much (I guess having a white exterior makes up for that!)

Toshiba, I really like the look of the silver with RS4s. The painted calipers finishes it off perfectly too! 8)

First post has been updated with direct links to all photos posted so far!


----------



## Philr

Sheila

what sat nav is that and what are your first impressions?


----------



## Rebel

Sorry Toshiba, forget abouth the RS4's and silver...

I think Sheila won the most beautiful "07" car....

:lol:

Damn, those wheels look good on Silver..


----------



## tt_drj

Nice car, Shiela 
What good taste you have... :wink:


----------



## sheila

Philr said:


> Sheila
> 
> what sat nav is that and what are your first impressions?


Its the CD Sat Nav, I havn't had chance to use it yet but I am sure it will do the basics, my hubby has an A4 with the Sat Nav+ which is the DVD driven with all the colour maps on screen, that's very good, but I only needed the basic system and it was not worth spending the extra Â£1000 for the use we make of the TT.


----------



## Toshiba

bigant said:


> Toshiba
> The combination looks great - nice choice. Am in the process of speccing my 2nd Silver MK2. I'm coming from turbines and non MR and would be really interested on your thoughts re: the 19" and MR. I know you said with Sport setting it felt a bit crashy - how about in comfort?


Driving home yesterday i felt it was too much (19s with MR on sports) but i went to the garage to check the pressures and the tyres were way out. Since I've put the correct pressure in the tyres it MUCH better and doesn't feel that bad at all. (I've had it in sports mode all day, 50 miles or so, and i didn't once think i should drop back to comfort mode). Would i have 19" with MR again. Yes. 
If i could use a brush i'd paint the calipers black - im not a fan of the grey tbh.

Grey Headlining does make a difference and the cabin feels so much better (Airier) - again i wouldn't hesitate to order it. (I'm not sure you need to if you got a combo colour like red etc, just stops the masses of black.)

Pictures - thought I'd do something different to the normal idyllic location we normally see and go urban. I even surprised myself with the way they turned out.


----------



## PATT

> If i had to choose one car from al the 07- car's , i would choosed your's.
> Alle the right options, and THE perfect colour and wheels also....


 [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Baroclinc Wave

Toshiba said:


> Those pictures i said i'd take.
> 
> Super car and pictures.
> 
> If I decide to go for a TT I suspect it will be similar to yours.


----------



## Wondermikie

Great pics Tosh, those RS4's look so good


----------



## Toshiba

That pics the only one i dont like :lol:

THanks tho.


----------



## ChrisB72

Congrats to all those who have collected and good luck to those that are collecting tomorrow (including me!!!)

Counting the hours now, I just hope the weather clears up so I can join the club and add some good pics 

I'm really liking the look of Toshiba's RS4s and thinking I should have maybe lost a few options on mine to have including them in my package! At the time I was more worried about ride quality over looks! :?

I'm sure once behind the whell all my worries will go and all you'll see is my big smile


----------



## Toshiba

Goodluck with the pickup.


----------



## saint

vagman said:


> Tosh,
> 
> Superb photos. [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> The RS4s/metallic silver is a superb combo. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 
> My build date is not confirmed yet (build week 14) so I may yet change amend my order to silver. [smiley=smash.gif]
> 
> Sheila,
> 
> Great photos also. I love the red interior. 8)


To be honest I find the silver rather weak - it looks good in the pics but viewing in real light etc - it looks a bit wishy washy. Over the last few weeks I had the change to view a number of them in varying lights..... :?

Stick with black or go for something else..... not just silver.


----------



## Bryn

Tosh your motor looks the bo**ocks. i've not been a great lover of the RS4's but I must say they look superb - i'm converted.

Back drop to your pics is perfect - and it DOES look lower than mine :x


----------



## marcusgilbert

I agree that the RS4's look fantastic on the TT.

The Silver looks nice too, but it's a bit too common on the majority of 'cars' in general today. A few people on this forum have commented that the black is too popular a choice on the TT. This may or may not be true, but I would argue that black is still an uncommon colour for 'most' of the family cars that you see on the road today. Silver is by far the most common colour and hence, IMHO it tends to merge all the various makes, models and styles together. When you do see black, it tends to be on a more sports-focused car. Anyway, thats' just my personal opinion. I guess that means I'm a bit of a show-off   
.


----------



## ctgilles

Sheila: Red/black interior looks great as does the rest of the car 8)


----------



## Toshiba

Bryn said:


> Tosh your motor looks the bo**ocks. i've not been a great lover of the RS4's but I must say they look superb - i'm converted.
> 
> Back drop to your pics is perfect - and it DOES look lower than mine :x


I'm sure its an optical illusion and isn't really lower. I'm off to b&q shortly and I'll re-measure.

Thanks for the comments however.


----------



## Johnnywb

Right, here we go then! Finally arrived, less the storage pack, but i'll get over that, very, very happy with the look!


----------



## sheila

Johnnywb,
Another excellent combination, I must admit I can't believe it is Condor Grey it looks more like Dolphin in the photographs, it does not have the green tinge that goes with Condor, is it Condor Grey?


----------



## Johnnywb

Yep, it is indeed Condor. It does have a slight green tinge to it, but i think that's more noticeable when it's overcast. The Ice Blue leather is going to take some looking after i have to say... Wouldn't change it tho!


----------



## Toshiba

Cool, so when do we see the new nav?


----------



## sheila

ctgilles said:


> Sheila: Red/black interior looks great as does the rest of the car 8)


Thanks, its a shame the photos of the red leather interior never do it justice, they always make it look a bit too pinky red when in reallity its a lot darker and a more ruby red.


----------



## ChrisB72

After over 4 months of waiting, during times where I was climbing the walls with excitement......I've finally got it [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I'll add more pics soon, it needs a clean it's got dirty already!










First impressions are good. I've only done 100 miles so I'm really just trying to get used to it all. It feels so much lighter than the MKI and it feels like it'll be pretty quick once I've run it in!

Two little things....I notice a slight burning smell when I got out after driving! I'm assuming this is just the newness or am I driving too hard?

Secondly the boot is a bit hard to close shut. I think the catch/lock may need some grease!

Other than that I am very happy with the car and all my options!


----------



## Bryn

Johnnywb said:


> Yep, it is indeed Condor. It does have a slight green tinge to it, but i think that's more noticeable when it's overcast.


Johnnywb, very nice indeed (but then I would say that wouldn't I!) looks like you're discovering the joys of Condor Grey. 
IMHO it's an absolutely stunning colour and changes in all sorts of lighting conditions. 
My missus is French and slightly more flamboyant and poetic than the average bod (bless her) she described it as being like "the angry sea" bluish, greenish, greyish - an apt description I thought.


----------



## Bryn

ChrisB72 said:


> Two little things....I notice a slight burning smell when I got out after driving! I'm assuming this is just the newness or am I driving too hard?
> 
> Secondly the boot is a bit hard to close shut. I think the catch/lock may need some grease!


Congratulations Chris she looks lovely.
Both the above are usually associated with new cars.
The smell is probably the exhaust getting really hot for the first time and burning off a bit of crud.
The boot is probably due to the new rubbers, it just needs a bit of opening and closing they'll soon squash down a bit.

Enjoy


----------



## sheila

Secondly the boot is a bit hard to close shut. I think the catch/lock may need some grease!

Other than that I am very happy with the car and all my options![/quote]

Mines the same, you have to give it a decent slam to completely shut it, if you let it close on its weight it only catches on the latch and does not close properly.


----------



## fluffekins

Lovely Chris, My boot is hard to shut also.


----------



## Johnnywb

Toshiba said:


> Cool, so when do we see the new nav?


Booked in to have it fitted along with some other toys on Thursday and Friday, so will post pics next weekend. Of for another drive now!


----------



## Rebel

Perfect combo johnny ! Wish you a lot of driving-fun


----------



## Johnnywb

Everyone's cars are looking great, hope everyone is as happy as i am, loving the sound!


----------



## marcusgilbert

ChrisB72 said:


> After over 4 months of waiting, during times where I was climbing the walls with excitement......I've finally got it [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Other than that I am very happy with the car and all my options!


Now, that's what I'm talking about! Very nice. Can't wait to see some interior shots. I um'd and arr'd for ages about whether to go with magma red + extended in black. I'm still not certain. Is the red too much? The demonstratot had extended in red, which was too much for me. I've not seen the combo you've gort ie extended in black.
.


----------



## ChrisB72

It's just had it's first clean by me, wash, dry and waxed with Swissol. I would take a pic, but the light has now gone...sorry! but trust me when I say it looks the business. Better than when I picked it up from the dealers with smears and a mark from where the stick protector pad had been! :?

One thing I am missing from my MKI is the red led light in the doors to indicate the alarm is activated! I forgot to ask the dealer to activate the alarm blip sound, I think I may need this or I'm going to be constantly having to check the doors are locked each time I leave the car. I suppose I may get used to it :?

I haven't mastered the stereo yet either....I'm finding the volume levels very different from each input (CD-Radio-ipod). The radio is very quiet compared to the CD & Ipod. I think I need to do a search for radio instructions on here and see if I can get my head round it.

One thing I will say to anyone who has been worrying about their option choices....DON'T! As soon as I got behind the wheel all my worries about wrong alloy choice and Sports Suspension seemed to disappear!

I'm one happy boy...also bloody knackered after not sleeping last night due to excitement! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

ChrisB72 said:


> I haven't mastered the stereo yet either....I'm finding the volume levels very different from each input (CD-Radio-ipod). The radio is very quiet compared to the CD & Ipod.


Check the gala settings.


----------



## ChrisB72

marcusgilbert said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After over 4 months of waiting, during times where I was climbing the walls with excitement......I've finally got it [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Other than that I am very happy with the car and all my options!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that's what I'm talking about! Very nice. Can't wait to see some interior shots. I um'd and arr'd for ages about whether to go with magma red + extended in black. I'm still not certain. Is the red too much? The demonstratot had extended in red, which was too much for me. I've not seen the combo you've gort ie extended in black.
> .
Click to expand...

I'll be taking some tomorrow weather permitting! I agree extended red was too much for me, but it's a personal thing!

I had black with black on my MKI and I just wanted to give the car a bit more bolloxs so I went for Magma...it's worked for me! :wink:



Toshiba said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't mastered the stereo yet either....I'm finding the volume levels very different from each input (CD-Radio-ipod). The radio is very quiet compared to the CD & Ipod.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the gala settings.
Click to expand...

It's now on 5, what would say is the ideal setting for Gala?


----------



## Toshiba

Turn it off, ie no difference/stepup.


----------



## bootha2

Got it
Any chance I can PM someone a photo so they can post for me. 
cheers


----------



## ChrisB72

bootha2 said:


> Got it
> Any chance I can PM someone a photo so they can post for me.
> cheers


Why not just set up an online photo account like Photobucket

http://photobucket.com/

easy to use and best of all it's free!

Go on do it....I'd love to see how your car looks with RS4's and sports suspension. what's the ride like?


----------



## foojeek

Only just got onto this thread but the really funny thing is I have no idea what the colour of my headlining is!

No really - mine is vanilla black with grey interior and to be honest ive been so excited drivijg around Bournemouth that from the inside ive only had eyes for my new satnav


----------



## bootha2

The sports suspension and 19" wheel combo is spot on. I would actually not want the suspension to be any softer. It feels totally planted. 
will have a go at inserting the piccies tonight


----------



## bootha2

Hope these work[/url]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/TT20702811.jpg
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/TT20703011.jpg


----------



## bootha2

try again
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/TT20702811.jpg


----------



## Toshiba

Red looks good - who been playing with the polish?


----------



## bootha2

This is the car straight from the dealer. I only drove it 10 miles home.
Have not been anywhere near it with a cloth yet.
interested to know what you guys use to protect the alloys. Someone mentioned alloy wheek wax - is there such a thing
cheers


----------



## Toshiba

I've not done anything with mine as yet but std polish will work fine if you are thinking about brake dust/cleaning.


----------



## bootha2

Tosh
did you do something with my post to get the picture to appear, I could only sus out how to allow you all to open the link.
advice welcome as I am still pretty new at this
cheers


----------



## TT_Broonster

bootha2 said:


> try again
> http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/TT20702811.jpg


WOW! I have to say that is one of the nicest Mk2's I've seen yet - the wheels look fab and red is an excellent colour :wink:

I'm still saving to upgrade from my Mk1


----------



## Toshiba

if you look on photobucket it tells/gives you the IMG code. this is what you use to post an image.

else you can just press the img button at the top, past the url and press the img button again.


----------



## bootha2

Hope you all like red - this is my last attempt to show the piccies before I probably crash the site - sorry if it does not work








http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/TT207013.jpg


----------



## Toshiba

nearly 2 out of 3. put an "







" at the end.


----------



## bootha2

Only because you asked Tosh - will try and get you over the 10,000 posts tonight !!!


----------



## bootha2

While I have been arsing about with my piccies, forgot to mention to Chris and Jonny that your cars look superb. Think it is fair to say that we have all purchased a quality piece of engineering. 
I am still blown away by the quality and functionality of the interior.

Also, the BOSE is spot on, certainly for my music tastes anyway.

Just had a big smile on my face all day - shame the weather is going to be crap tomorrow.


----------



## Toshiba

lol - if you press enter after each one, the images go down the page not across.


----------



## bootha2

Tosh
I realised that afterwards :?

I know that a lot of dealers get a load of stick on this forum, but I would like to recommend Northampton Audi. They told me 5 months wait up front and the ongoing info flow has been excellent.

They are currently quoting Sept for Coupes (April for Roadsters interestingly)- good news for residuals


----------



## Janker

Toshiba said:


> Red looks good - who been playing with the polish?


bootha2 - that's a stunning wheel/suspension and colour combo - looks very much like the S Line of the Fifth gear review. The Sports suspension 10mm drop looks peachy with these wheels!.. Bet your driving round with a big grin - I would if it was mine!


----------



## Johnnywb

I have to say, there's some seriously smart looking cars out there now, some great combinations. The first meet's going to provide some great photos!


----------



## Wondermikie

bootha2 said:


> Tosh
> I realised that afterwards :?


Just edit the post [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Lovely car BTW the RS4's and sports suspension look great 8)


----------



## Wondermikie

Janker said:


> .....Sports suspension 10mm drop looks peachy with these wheels!........


Bet you can't wait for yours, I'm looking forward to loads of hi-res pics 

What's the latest on it???


----------



## sheila

Bootha2, I have to say that the brilliant red looks absolutely stunning, we have an A4 in the same colour and that colour suits the A4 as well, in fact we have just ordered another one in the same colour with RS4 alloys.
The RS4's really suit your TT in the red, they are as good if not better than the other colours I have seen them on.


----------



## Rebel

Nice car Bootha !


----------



## 2meter

bootha2 said:


> Hope you all like red - this is my last attempt to show the piccies before I probably crash the site - sorry if it does not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/TT207013.jpg


STUNNING!!!!! 

That looks really like Garnet rather than Brilliant red!
I've been offered an ex-demo in Brilliant red and in the photo's it looks nothing like yours.

Congratulations to all who have their cars


----------



## Janker

Wondermikie said:


> Janker said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Sports suspension 10mm drop looks peachy with these wheels!........
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you can't wait for yours, I'm looking forward to loads of hi-res pics
> 
> What's the latest on it???
Click to expand...

Mike,

Its looking like Wednesday this week - if it looks half as sweet as Bootha2's red one I'll be happy!


----------



## marcusgilbert

bootha2 said:


> Hope these work[/url]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/TT20702811.jpg
> http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/bootha2/TT20703011.jpg


Wow! That looks very striking. First time I've seen the RS4's on a red car. A superb match. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mjbTT

Janker said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janker said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....Sports suspension 10mm drop looks peachy with these wheels!........
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you can't wait for yours, I'm looking forward to loads of hi-res pics
> 
> What's the latest on it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mike,
> 
> Its looking like Wednesday this week - if it looks half as sweet as Bootha2's red one I'll be happy!
Click to expand...

Looking forward to seeing/hearing the Milltek. The standard exhaust sounds great, especially the S-Tronic gear change, so will be interested to see how the dual exhaust enhanced it.

You will not be disappointed


----------



## loic

Not really had a chance to take any decent pictures because it's been p1ssing with rain since I got it home :x

I have managed to rack up 350 miles since Friday though  

Anyway, here's a picture that I took from the upstairs window.










As soon as it stops raining for any length of time, I'll take more photo's including some shots of the Mineral Grey interior.


----------



## ChrisB72

Still looks good in the rain though _loic_

I'd take some pics myself, but my neighbours already think I'm sad enough without going out there in the rain :lol:


----------



## Rebel

Nice car loic, enjoy it.

It's good to see all those Turbines, the design from that wheel is a perfect match with the design of the car.
I do understand why audi choosed thies wheel for the brochure and their commercial's. :wink:


----------



## misterC2007

Raining here also, so no photos today. But I've had a fantastic time since picking mine up on Friday. They are really awesome !!! ... and well worth the wait..

I think without exception that all the photos look great, but my favourite exterior combos so far are silver/turbines (like mine!) or black/RS4s.


----------



## markTT225

Nice pics guys, keep 'em coming.

Bootha - nice colour mate, looks stunning with the RS4 wheels 8).

I was thinking about getting some RS4 reps for mine, but as I've got MR the ride height is a little higher so I thought it might look a bit 'off-road'. But seeing Toshiba's car with them on with MR has definetely convinced me that it still looks fine.


----------



## octagonmike

Fantastic looking motors everyone.

Loving the Red and even though I am not a big fan of RS4's they look great with Red (and Ibis white).


----------



## AidenL

Your cars all look fantastic 8)

Congratulations to you all and good luck with your new machines


----------



## blagman

They all look stunning 8)


----------



## bootha2

All
Sorry for the delay in responding to all of your kind comments. As you can guess, I have been out in it all day.
Yes, I have been grinning. !!!!
Caught up with a load of the pistonhead crew this morning and despite the exotica on show, my car got a good deal of attention.
I do think that with Brilliant red, you need some bling wheels, the ex demo dealer ones look kind of plain looking with the 10 spoke 18's.
The sports suspension is ideal for my needs, the exhaust sounds nice and raspy and it has been a very enjoyable place to be despite the lousy weather.
The dealer must have put some good polish on it as it still looks spotless despite the weather. Even the alloys only have a little bit of muck on them.
Keep the other pictures coming of the new cars as well as the reviews
Regards to you all


----------



## Toshiba

Agree some combinations just work, some dont.

Silver looks good with all but bi colours and trapeze.
Red looks good with all for me

I'd like to see garnet red with RS4s


----------



## 2meter

Toshiba said:


> Agree some combinations just work, some dont.
> 
> Silver looks good with all but bi colours and trapeze.
> Red looks good with all for me
> 
> I'd like to see garnet red with RS4s


Did you not see Octagonmike's??

Silver looks great with Bi-colours.....really nice combo, but like I've said before....I've still not seen a bad combo yet...


----------



## Rebel

Personely i don't like the Bi-colours on silver. They look good on every other "colour" and also on black.
Silver looks great with the RS4's like Tosh or the Turbines.


----------



## 2meter

Rebel said:


> Personely i don't like the Bi-colours on silver. They look good on every other "colour" and also on black.
> Silver looks great with the RS4's like Tosh or the Turbines.


That's what's great about opinion.

Everybody has their own! :wink:


----------



## Rebel

Indeed, and let's be happy with that fact, otherwise whe all had the wife/girlfriend


----------



## bootha2

Great thing about the Mk2 TT is that we can all personalise them with wheel/suspension/exterior and interior colour combinations. 
The Mk1's you see all look the same other than the colour.
The downside is that the Mk1 was fully loaded versus the Mk2 costing an arm and leg to spec up.
I like the fact that I can drive a car that looks subtely different to other TT's


----------



## octagonmike

2meter said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree some combinations just work, some dont.
> 
> Silver looks good with all but bi colours and trapeze.
> Red looks good with all for me
> 
> I'd like to see garnet red with RS4s
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not see Octagonmike's??
> 
> Silver looks great with Bi-colours.....really nice combo, but like I've said before....I've still not seen a bad combo yet...
Click to expand...

Funny how two of the members I most despise dont like Silver with Bi-Colours isn't it.

Pathetic guys, you are both going to have to try harder than that.

95% of other board members complimented me on my Silver with Bi-Colours. Tosh and Rebel, as much as you like to think it (especially Tosh which is short for Tosser), you are not the nations mouthpiece on the Audi TT.


----------



## Bryn

octagonmike said:


> 2meter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree some combinations just work, some dont.
> 
> Silver looks good with all but bi colours and trapeze.
> Red looks good with all for me
> 
> I'd like to see garnet red with RS4s
> 
> 
> 
> Did you not see Octagonmike's??
> 
> Silver looks great with Bi-colours.....really nice combo, but like I've said before....I've still not seen a bad combo yet...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how two of the members I most despise dont like Silver with Bi-Colours isn't it.
> 
> Pathetic guys, you are both going to have to try harder than that.
> 
> 95% of other board members complimented me on my Silver with Bi-Colours. Tosh and Rebel, as much as you like to think it (especially Tosh which is short for Tosser), you are not the nations mouthpiece on the Audi TT.
Click to expand...

Hey Mike, that's a bit strong mate - chill out man, I don't think anyone's trying to have a pop at you, just expressing an opinion that's all.

Personally Iâ€™m not a great lover of red skins and bicolours but I still think your motor looked well nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## loic

octagonmike said:


> Funny how two of the members I most despise dont like Silver with Bi-Colours isn't it.
> 
> Pathetic guys, you are both going to have to try harder than that.


_*Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean that everyone isn't out to get you*_ :lol: :lol:

'Despise' is a very strong word!! You need to calm down a bit :? :?


----------



## Toshiba

I think this is due to me saying bi colours on silver look like std 18s but dirty in a previous post/thread. I don't mind either way what anyone else likes or dislikes mike and I'm not going down the childish name calling route you have taken.

I do like bi's on DSB and black if that helps o and garnet :roll:

Despise away :lol:

I'll be the bigger man and walk away!


----------



## bootha2

Thought I would bring the 07 Gallery back to the top of the list

I am sure you are all not quite tired of seeing a red TT yet 

Also to bring it back on topic - more piccies from those 20 or so that picked up their cars over the weekend


----------



## foojeek

Fingers crossed this works - thanks to OctoganMike:


----------



## marcusgilbert

foojeek said:


> Fingers crossed this works - thanks to OctoganMike:


Hi foojeek. You had me really worried for a while there. I thought it was a picture of a crashed TT Mk2 :? The reflection of the building in the bonnet makes the grill looks like it's hanging off the front. At least it does to my eyes. [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Phew, thank goodnes your car's fine.


----------



## foojeek

It may not have 4wd but the brakes are fab!!


----------



## Rebel

Foojeek, show us a pic with the wheels also....your car looks nice !.....and shiny also :wink:


----------



## coexist

4 more nights, and I can go pick it up at the dealer's. Been to see it today, was not cleaned yet. But the interior leather/alcantara black looks very nice. I 'only' have the Trapezes, but I think it is great with the Phantom Black. Can hardly wait now...


----------



## foojeek

Here you go Rebel - lurvely standard wheels 8)


----------



## foojeek

Here you go Rebel - lurvely standard wheels 8)


----------



## Ashtray_Girl

Great pics guys the Red looks fantastic especially with the Wheels, and the White looks brilliant too. Loving the industrial pics of the silver one they should be used in the TT brochure!!


----------



## coexist

Funny to see this foojeek, we ordered just about the same car (same colour, same alloys) and your signature statement happens to be one of my favourites...


----------



## Rebel

foojeek, i think these wheels look okay on a black car.
and they are easy to clean also :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums

Looks nice foojeek! Let me know your colour/leather spec and I'll update the front page too!


----------



## marcusgilbert

foojeek said:


> Here you go Rebel - lurvely standard wheels 8)


Hmmmm..... nice one foojeek. Is that a Rover 200 reflected in the door? 
 [smiley=toilet.gif]

I'd like to see some pictures without dodgy reflections - how about stopping somewhere in the middle of nowhere. Mind you, I expect you'd be having too much fun driving to bother stopping for a piccy - don't blame you. Enjoy.....

.


----------



## QuackingPlums

I had Nathan from Cambridge Autogleam visit on Saturday to detail the new toy and more importantly, protect the shiny new paintwork!

He spent 7(!) hours on it and what the pics don't show is how when water is poured onto it now, it doesn't only bead, but literally stands up in perfect spheres before rolling off! 8)

We couldn't resist taking advantage of the weather and scenery outside to take a few photos afterwards! 





































Obligatory close-up shot: don't you just love low angle sunlight?


----------



## blagman

Looks Stunning 8)


----------



## bw64402

Looks smart Plums! 8)

Picking mine up on Friday and heading straight off to a mates garage to do the detailing myself (first time i've done it so i'll post the results).


----------



## AidenL

Superb 8)


----------



## loic

marcusgilbert said:


> Is that a Rover 200 reflected in the door?


Looks more like a Fiesta Ghia to me :wink:


----------



## tyspy

Looks Fantastic!!


----------



## cheechy

tyspy said:


> Looks Fantastic!!


The fiesta Ghia was good for the time but steady on!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## bootha2

nice looking cars guys, really shiny - make the most of it as they will soon get covered in road grime


----------



## octagonmike

Plums

Car looks great. Wish I'd gone for white

Could I ask how much Cambridge Autogleam charged ?


----------



## marcusgilbert

Stunning pictures. Definitely ones to stick away in the family al...bum!

.


----------



## QuackingPlums

octagonmike said:


> Plums
> 
> Car looks great. Wish I'd gone for white
> 
> Could I ask how much Cambridge Autogleam charged ?


I went for a mid-range wax with the 3 layer, 5 stage process and it cost me Â£265. Depending on how much I drive it and how well I look after it in-between this should last me about 6 months or longer so I'm very pleased. The level of protection is exactly what I was looking for to augment my usual cleaning regime and I'm definitely getting him back to do it again as and when it needs it! 8)

He can also do paint correction too if there are defects in the paint but being new, ours won't need it. Shame, I was keen to see how the paint depth-guage works! :lol:


----------



## tyspy

cheechy said:


> tyspy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Fantastic!!
> 
> 
> 
> The fiesta Ghia was good for the time but steady on!  :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: I have fond memories!!


----------



## loic

Right!! It's finally stopped raining and I've managed to rinse most of the sh*t off of my car, so here are the pictures that I promised....

I'll take some better ones at the weekend when I've had a chance to clean it properly and the neighbour's got their crappy old Peugeot off the drive :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

How much is the house in the corner and how much will you pay me not to move in so you dont have two TTs in the street


----------



## loic

House in the corner just sold for Â£425k.....

The more MKII TT's in the street, the better as far as I'm concerned  

There are at least 3 MKI's to compete with!!


----------



## C4TLN

Phantom Black is gorgeous, I prefer the fact it has less of a shine to it than the brilliant, makes the car look lovely, the light interior isn't to my taste but it's still nice in the car, really works well with the black.

C x


----------



## loic

C4TLN said:


> Phantom Black is gorgeous, I prefer the fact it has less of a shine to it than the brilliant, makes the car look lovely, the light interior isn't to my taste but it's still nice in the car, really works well with the black.
> 
> C x


Thanks C4TLN, The flash makes the interior appear lighter than it is in normal light. It works well with the grey carpets and headlining. There's enough black left in the cabin to break it up a bit. I'll do some pictures without the flash at the weekend.


----------



## C4TLN

Don't you think your going to have to be tremendously carefull now though, I had cream leather a while back and that was terrible, the drivers seat nearly turned black after about 6 months due to colour rubbing out of skirt/jeans.


----------



## ChrisB72

C4TLN said:


> Phantom Black is gorgeous, I prefer the fact it has less of a shine to it than the brilliant, makes the car look lovely, the light interior isn't to my taste but it's still nice in the car, really works well with the black.
> 
> C x


I think Phantom can look even brighter in some lights as the metallic flecks in the paint can sparkle in the sun (once it's cleaned and polished of course.....mine is in need of a clean again! :? ) Roll on the summer 8)

I need to add some pics to this ever growing gallery :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums

loic said:


> C4TLN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phantom Black is gorgeous, I prefer the fact it has less of a shine to it than the brilliant, makes the car look lovely, the light interior isn't to my taste but it's still nice in the car, really works well with the black.
> 
> C x
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks C4TLN, The flash makes the interior appear lighter than it is in normal light. It works well with the grey carpets and headlining. There's enough black left in the cabin to break it up a bit. I'll do some pictures without the flash at the weekend.
Click to expand...

Is it the flash that is making the seatbelts look lighter too, or are they also matched with the lighter leather and headlining? They look great! 8)


----------



## C4TLN

ChrisB72 said:


> I need to add some pics to this ever growing gallery :wink:


I need to get my car ordered, paid for, delivered, and then add some pics to this gallery 8)

C x


----------



## loic

QuackingPlums said:


> Is it the flash that is making the seatbelts look lighter too, or are they also matched with the lighter leather and headlining? They look great! 8)


The seatbelts are the same colour as the carpets - They really finish the interior off well


----------



## AidenL

Congrats to you too loic - lovely 8)


----------



## loic

AidenL said:


> Congrats to you too loic - lovely 8)


Cheers AidenL and everyone else too for the nice comments. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Calibos

Lovely loic  Black and Turbines FTW ('for teh win') 

Its the equivelent of Christmas Eve for me now.

Pick up my car at 4pm tomorrow. Woohoo!!


----------



## AidenL

Calibos said:


> Lovely loic  Black and Turbines FTW ('for teh win')
> 
> Its the equivelent of Christmas Eve for me now.
> 
> Pick up my car at 4pm tomorrow. Woohoo!!


Has she definitely landed?


----------



## Bryn

Hey loic she looks beautiful, congratulations - Turbines look spot on as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## loic

Calibos said:


> Lovely loic  Black and Turbines FTW ('for teh win')
> 
> Its the equivelent of Christmas Eve for me now.
> 
> Pick up my car at 4pm tomorrow. Woohoo!!


Trust me, Calibos, 4pm tomorrow will be like Christmas day and your Birthday rolled into one [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Enjoy!! Hope you get better weather than I had.....


----------



## marcusgilbert

Nice one Ioic. Love the exterior shots. The mineral grey looks smart too. I didn't realise that the grey colour was matched in the transmission tunnel cover and the head-lining. Makes the interior look quite spacious.
.


----------



## loic

Bryn said:


> Hey loic she looks beautiful, congratulations - Turbines look spot on as well [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers Bryn, Turbines rock


----------



## Calibos

AidenL said:


> Has she definitely landed?


Yep!  This time tomorrow I'll be....


----------



## STB

loic said:


> The flash makes the interior appear lighter than it is in normal light. It works well with the grey carpets and headlining. There's enough black left in the cabin to break it up a bit. I'll do some pictures without the flash at the weekend.


Congratulations loic ! Your car is gorgeous 

I don't know whether I'd go for mineral grey or for ice blue... :roll: 
Have you ever seen ice blue in the flesh to compare them ?


----------



## Dotti

QuackingPlums said:


> I had Nathan from Cambridge Autogleam visit on Saturday to detail the new toy and more importantly, protect the shiny new paintwork!
> 
> He spent 7(!) hours on it and what the pics don't show is how when water is poured onto it now, it doesn't only bead, but literally stands up in perfect spheres before rolling off! 8)
> 
> We couldn't resist taking advantage of the weather and scenery outside to take a few photos afterwards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory close-up shot: don't you just love low angle sunlight?


Ibis with magma has always been my first choice phwaaaa seeing these pics I have just peed my knickers 

Gorgeous car there Quacks 8)  .


----------



## C4TLN

That white is luurrrvely. Must be a nightmare to keep clean though? Then again, it can't be that much worse than black?

C x


----------



## Dotti

Black is lovely but the trouble with that colour is the swirl marks.


----------



## C4TLN

Dotti said:


> Black is lovely but the trouble with that colour is the swirl marks.


Which can be terrible, depending on how the swirls get there :lol:

C x


----------



## VeeDubDan

Should have stuck these up earlier, but been suffering with man flu for the last couple of days!!


----------



## C4TLN

The colour, the wheels, and the lowered suspension really make that car look special. You should be proud 

C x


----------



## Janker

VeeDubDan said:


> Should have stuck these up earlier, but been suffering with man flu for the last couple of days!!


Veedub - that looks stunning!... you must be so chuffed! - your picture just became my desktop that I'll use to get me through to friday when I pick mine up (at long last!!)


----------



## Dotti

I think most audis look great in dolphin grey  Nice car 8)


----------



## marcusgilbert

C4TLN said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black is lovely but the trouble with that colour is the swirl marks.
> 
> 
> 
> Which can be terrible, depending on how the swirls get there :lol:
> 
> C x
Click to expand...

C4TLN - you are a naughty girl! :twisted:


----------



## marcusgilbert

VeeDubDan said:


> Should have stuck these up earlier, but been suffering with man flu for the last couple of days!!


Now these pics are very pleasing to the (my) eyes. Good choice of wheels with the dolphin. IMO 
.


----------



## loic

VeeDubDan said:


> Should have stuck these up earlier, but been suffering with man flu for the last couple of days!!


Great pics! Awesome looking car in Dolphin


----------



## AidenL

Calibos said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has she definitely landed?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  This time tomorrow I'll be....
Click to expand...

Super ! 8)

Dan, super looking machine you have there 8)


----------



## blagman

Looks superb and the lowered sports suspension looks 8)


----------



## ChrisB72

VeeDubDan said:


> Should have stuck these up earlier, but been suffering with man flu for the last couple of days!!
> 
> Yeah you should.... :wink:
> 
> Your car looks the business!
> 
> I find it amazing how different people's cars with the same setup can look so different? This isn't the first TT with 19" and Lowered in the 07 Club, but I think it looks the lowest!
> 
> I really wish I didn't have a shitty big camber on my road to get into my driveway and that there weren't loads of speed bumps in my area and then maybe I would have had a car as low as yours :wink:
> 
> I'm still a happy bunny though!....just maybe not as happy as you? :lol:


----------



## QuackingPlums

Dotti said:


> Ibis with magma has always been my first choice phwaaaa seeing these pics I have just peed my knickers
> 
> Gorgeous car there Quacks 8)  .


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks Dotti - I'm glad you approve, especially as I deserted the Misano Red MK1 club for this! 



C4TLN said:


> That white is luurrrvely. Must be a nightmare to keep clean though? Then again, it can't be that much worse than black?
> 
> C x


Well, I'm told it's easier to keep clean than black, though I guess that would depend on what colour muck I drive through wouldn't it? :roll:

I've also just had it professionally detailed and waxed, which should keep the paint protected and easy to keep clean for a fair few months at least! 

VeeDubDan - Dolphin Grey with RS4s looks really good! I've updated the front page with another fine combo! 8)


----------



## STB

Black with mineral grey interior is gorgeous !

I don't know whether I'd go for mineral grey or for ice blue... 
Have you ever seen ice blue in the flesh to compare them ?


----------



## C4TLN

QuackingPlums: Black is a nightmare to keep clean, it only seems to look clean for 2 mintues after cleaning it, it's more dusty than dirty though.


----------



## loic

STB said:


> Black with mineral grey interior is gorgeous !
> 
> I don't know whether I'd go for mineral grey or for ice blue...
> Have you ever seen ice blue in the flesh to compare them ?


I've not seen it in the flesh to compare, but there are some pics here

Johnnywb Condor Grey, Ice Blue leather with Bi-colours


----------



## Toshiba

STB said:


> Black with mineral grey interior is gorgeous !
> 
> I don't know whether I'd go for mineral grey or for ice blue...
> Have you ever seen ice blue in the flesh to compare them ?


Black with grey from the launch event. Sorry images are from a phone.


----------



## loic

marcusgilbert said:


> I didn't realise that the grey colour was matched in the transmission tunnel cover.


I notice on the pics of the Ice Blue interior that the transmission tunnel cover is black - even with extended leather.

I specced Mineral Grey for the seats, headlining and carpets - so I guess the colour of transmission tunnel cover is dictated by the carpet colour??

The seatbelts are also mineral grey in my car.


----------



## STB

If I could, I would go for mineral grey seats and black carpets... But apparently this combination is not possible :? 
Do the mineral grey carpets get dirty quickly ? They look pretty light...


----------



## loic

STB said:


> If I could, I would go for *mineral grey seats and black carpets*... But apparently this combination is not possible :?
> Do the mineral grey carpets get dirty quickly ? They look pretty light...


This combination was available when I ordered my car in October, but has since disappeared from the configurator.

I've only done 600 miles so it's a bit early to comment on how quickly they get dirty :wink:


----------



## STB

loic said:


> I've only done 600 miles so it's a bit early to comment on how quickly they get dirty :wink:


I guess  But you can easily notice that with wet shoes :lol:


----------



## loic

STB said:


> loic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only done 600 miles so it's a bit early to comment on how quickly they get dirty :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess  But you can easily notice that with wet shoes :lol:
Click to expand...

Wet shoes? I take my shoes off before I get in the car :lol: :lol:

So far, so good. The carpets haven't marked at all.


----------



## sandhua1978

loic said:


> STB said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I could, I would go for *mineral grey seats and black carpets*... But apparently this combination is not possible :?
> Do the mineral grey carpets get dirty quickly ? They look pretty light...
> 
> 
> 
> This combination was available when I ordered my car in October, but has since disappeared from the configurator.
> 
> I've only done 600 miles so it's a bit early to comment on how quickly they get dirty :wink:
Click to expand...

You can buy some replica black mats off ebay. Got some a while back & certainly saved my interior carpets over the winter months! So it is possible!


----------



## Wondermikie

Looks great *Veedubdan*


----------



## DonaldC

Veedubdan - the car looks fantastic. I think the RS4s really suit Dolphin Grey. I could see myself in that combination for my third mark2! :lol:


----------



## Calibos

Figured I better post some pics of the car having had the car a few days now even though I haven't cleaned it or found the right location for some 'Tosh Arty' pics yet.

So heres my unwashed new 07 TT in a post modern industrial location......well on the roof of a concrete multi-storey car park.


----------



## AidenL

Calibos said:


> Figured I better post some pics of the car having had the car a few days now even though I haven't cleaned it or found the right location for some 'Tosh Arty' pics yet.
> 
> So heres my unwashed new 07 TT in a post modern industrial location......well on the roof of a concrete multi-storey car park.


Congrats Keith, looks fantastic 8)

I see you are parking to avoid door dings !  :lol:


----------



## Calibos

LOL  I knew someone would pick up on the parking. In my defence the roof parking area was empty bar two other cars.

BTW as grimey as the car was it hadn't yet been 'Christened' by our avian friends when those pictures were taken. When I came back with the shopping.....a Splatter on the A pillar and windscreen the size of a saucer. Must have been some migrating geese heading north flying overhead.

Straight back out with the microfibre and megs quik detailer when I got home!


----------



## marcusgilbert

Nice pics Calibos. I think the turbine's look great an the black body. Congrats.
.


----------



## bw64402

Well, its taken 7.5 months and i finally picked it up on Friday.

I'm so glad i had not driven a demo car as the 200 mile drive to my brothers was the best drive ever (even though it was on the M5/M6 car park at 5pm on a Friday!). 

Wow, this car is even better than i thought it would be. Build quality is excellent and the car generally feels solid! The standard stereo is excellent (glad i did not spend money on BOSE) and the ride is excellent (i'm sure MR improves it further, but its perfect as is for me!).

I spent a few hours Saturday morning putting the Klasse and P21S on and then took it off to the West Pennines for a few photos.

I can see this being a happy marriage 8)


----------



## vagman

Excellent photos. 8)

Enjoy your new car.


----------



## AidenL

Congrats to you too


----------



## marcusgilbert

Hi bw64402 - stunning photos     

Thanks for the viewing. Have fun in your new toy. PLEASE don't let her end up like your avatar! :? :?


----------



## TTonyTT

very nice set of photos there 8)


----------



## 04DTT

Calibos said:


> Figured I better post some pics of the car having had the car a few days now even though I haven't cleaned it or found the right location for some 'Tosh Arty' pics yet.
> 
> So heres my unwashed new 07 TT in a post modern industrial location......well on the roof of a concrete multi-storey car park.


Keith,

Looking well 8) Nice to see another TT on irish roads.

Dec


----------



## Janker

bw64402 said:


> Well, its taken 7.5 months and i finally picked it up on Friday.
> 
> I'm so glad i had not driven a demo car as the 200 mile drive to my brothers was the best drive ever (even though it was on the M5/M6 car park at 5pm on a Friday!).
> 
> Wow, this car is even better than i thought it would be. Build quality is excellent and the car generally feels solid! The standard stereo is excellent (glad i did not spend money on BOSE) and the ride is excellent (i'm sure MR improves it further, but its perfect as is for me!).
> 
> I spent a few hours Saturday morning putting the Klasse and P21S on and then took it off to the West Pennines for a few photos.
> 
> I can see this being a happy marriage 8)
> 
> bw64402,
> 
> She looks sweet - you must be proud! - and all those lovely roads to enjoy your DSG 'plof' on as well!! How does she feel? - any likes/dislikes so far?


----------



## Rebel

great pic's bw64402 ! enjoy your car :wink:


----------



## bootha2

bw64402
great photos, puts my amateur efforts in the shade.
The car looks great. The first Mk2 TT I saw in the flesh was silver with Turbines and I knew I had to have one after that.


----------



## bw64402

bootha2 said:


> bw64402
> great photos, puts my amateur efforts in the shade.
> The car looks great. The first Mk2 TT I saw in the flesh was silver with Turbines and I knew I had to have one after that.


Thanks for your kind comments (your photos don't look amateur!). Some may say its a little boring (Silver / Black Leather), but i love the semi-understated look.

I drove it again this morning (any excuse) and i sit there with a huge smile on my face .... i love it!!


----------



## Rebel

I think these are the best pic's ever :wink:


----------



## bw64402

Janker said:


> She looks sweet - you must be proud! - and all those lovely roads to enjoy your DSG 'plof' on as well!! How does she feel? - any likes/dislikes so far?


Here are my initial likes and dislikes

 *LIKES* 

*Seats* - very comfortable, feels more like a tourer than a sports car. Seats are exhibiting the usual creasing but i think this adds a bit of character;

*S-Tronic* - although i'm leaving it 'D' for the first few hundred miles i've not really used the paddles. Worried that this will be the norm, but nice to know i can take over when i want to;

*Black/Black/Black* - i know a few people have commented on the claustrophobic nature of this combo but i love it!

*Wheels* - they look so much bigger in real life, the photos do not do them justice. So easy to clean but worried about kerbing them (oh well its only Â£50 a wheel so should not worry too much).

*Cruise Control* - effortless motorway driving and licenses keeper! The only problem is i keep catching the indicator stalk when i meant to increase the speed (moving the cruise stalk up). This means i'm currently doing a lot of lane changing so as not to confuse other drivers - i'm sure i'll get there in the end.

*Build Quality* - the best car i've seen in a long time, it feels so solid. Not a single squeak or rattle.

*Rear parking sensors* - Excellent and a must. If only they came with sensors near the alloys - see dislikes below.

*Stereo & Speakers* - i find the quality excellent and glad i did not spec BOSE as this would have been money wasted for me.

*Ride* - having not tested MR i cannot compare, but did go around a favourite roundabout and it stayed flat all the way around so i have no complaint, the ride over pot-holes is excellent so have no complaints with the STD set-up.

*Engine* - effortless speed sums it up and i've not even booted it yet!

*Fuel Economy* - first drive down the motorway with 95 ron at 75-85mph returned 37mpg on the DIS with only 100 miles on the clock. Better than i expected.

*Full leather* - so glad i upgraded to full leather

*Extended black leather* - so glad i added extended, it really finishes the car off and makes the cockpit classier IMHO, my dealer highlighted how good it looked - this was the first car he'd seen with it added!

 *DISLIKES* 

*Boot* - it needs quite a bit of force to close it, the boot itself is fine regarding space. I miss having a siwtch/handle on the boot to open it (what if i leave the keys in the boot?!).

*Parking* - in general! Getting used to it being wider than you first expect! - i can see the alloys getting kerbed. Its a lot wider than i expected, its got a plump ass (just how i like it)

*MFSW* - not having bluetooth fitted means the MFSW changes channel and adjusts volume only. A bit of a waste of money IMHO but looks good! In a way i wish i'd had bluetooth fitted, but will investigate the Parrot alternative.

*Handbrake* in a RHD car - its been said enough on here, but you do have to lean over to pull the handbrake on, else risk pulling something!!

*Main Beam* - IMHO, length of the beam is not far enough ahead. Slightly dissapointed but could not afford the extra for Xenon. Will look to change the headlight bulbs in the next 6 months.

*Large Wing Mirrors* - this is a like and dislike in one. I love the visibility, but wish i had specced the auto pack to fold them in automatically, they look so vulnerable.

*No spare wheel* - don't like the idea of using the foam so will use the RAC roadside assistance if i need to.

*Rear seats* - a waste of space (and leather) but nothing new there.

*IPOD* - Not tested my IPOD connection as i lost my laptop bag in a black cab on Friday and it had my IPOD in it (oh well - got an excuse to buy a colour one now!). Mind you the playlist problems and lack of names is a pain so it'll probably be more of a dislike than like!

If i can think of anything else i'll add it, but that should do for now!! :wink:


----------



## bw64402

Rebel said:


> I think these are the best pic's ever :wink:


Cheers Rebel, i have a load more (in the workshop applying the polish) but thought these were the better pics! :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert

bw64402 said:


> Well, its taken 7.5 months and i finally picked it up on Friday.


Beautiful pic. This one is now my iMac screensaver 8) 
.


----------



## bw64402

marcusgilbert said:


> bw64402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its taken 7.5 months and i finally picked it up on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic. This one is now my iMac screensaver 8)
> .
Click to expand...

PM me with an email address if you'd like the 4.5mb original (the original has a resolution of 3008x2000).


----------



## Iceman

bw64402 said:


> Well, its taken 7.5 months and i finally picked it up on Friday.
> 
> I'm so glad i had not driven a demo car as the 200 mile drive to my brothers was the best drive ever (even though it was on the M5/M6 car park at 5pm on a Friday!).
> 
> Wow, this car is even better than i thought it would be. Build quality is excellent and the car generally feels solid! The standard stereo is excellent (glad i did not spend money on BOSE) and the ride is excellent (i'm sure MR improves it further, but its perfect as is for me!).
> 
> I spent a few hours Saturday morning putting the Klasse and P21S on and then took it off to the West Pennines for a few photos.
> 
> I can see this being a happy marriage 8)


Awesome pics mate.

Hans.


----------



## coexist

Picked the car up Friday 9th afternoon. What a smile this car has put on my face... Extremely satisfied with her. Wife and children are equally enthousiastic about her. What a car... I love every single bit of it.


----------



## bw64402

Nice car mate! I know exactly what you mean about the smile on your face. Enjoy :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert

Hi coexist, Nice pics - black looks so nice when its polished to a mirror finish.   

.


----------



## Rebel

bw64402 said:


> PM me with an email address if you'd like the 4.5mb original (the original has a resolution of 3008x2000).


I did, would like to have them, i think they are the best.
Audi should use them in the brochure :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert

bw64402 said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bw64402 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, its taken 7.5 months and i finally picked it up on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic. This one is now my iMac screensaver 8)
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM me with an email address if you'd like the 4.5mb original (the original has a resolution of 3008x2000).
Click to expand...

Got 'em. AWESOME!! Poster art indeed. Thanks for sprucing up my desktop.  I've not got your pic on my home mac and my work PC. - Sad I know :lol: :lol: :lol:

The picture quality and detail is so good that I can even count the sheep. Gives me something to do while I wait for my car (roll on May!!!). :lol: :lol:


----------



## misterC2007

> Parking - in general! Getting used to it being wider than you first expect! - i can see the alloys getting kerbed. Its a lot wider than i expected, its got a plump ass (just how i like it)


Great pics - same colour and wheels as mine - I've found that about parking as well. Judging the distance from the kerb on the passenger side will take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## tt_drj

marcusgilbert said:


> Got 'em. AWESOME!! Poster art indeed. Thanks for sprucing up my desktop.  I've not got your pic on my home mac and my work PC. - Sad I know :lol: :lol: :lol:


Very Sad indeed... :roll: 









As an added bonus though, being a Mac user you'll have no problem making a backup of your Navigation DVD (in case the original gets scratched). :wink:


----------



## bw64402

Nice! :wink:

I never thought my photos would bring so much joy to peoples desktops!

I'm going to have to clean her again this weekend and take more


----------



## Toshiba

tt_drj said:


> Very Sad indeed... :roll:


Me too!


----------



## Bryn

I went for a very minimalist look


----------



## Toshiba

Or is it a close up of the swirl marks left in the paint after a visit to the dealers!


----------



## Bryn

Toshiba said:


> Or is it a close up of the swirl marks left in the paint after a visit to the dealers!


LMFAO :lol: I think that's the single funniest thing you've ever said Tosh :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

Toshiba said:


> Or is it a close up of the swirl marks left in the paint after a visit to the dealers!


or the lacquer runs in jankers'? car


----------



## ricka

Nice one bw64402. Is your car 'ice silver' or 'silver meatallic'? I've specced a similar car to yours - there's a few posts on here querying how 'ice silver' looks in the flesh. Great pictures. Enjoy!!


----------



## monkey_boy

Seeing all those industrial shots of Toshiba's shiny silver stunner, I could not resist trying to create that 'Top gear' look.


----------



## Toshiba

Very moody.


----------



## marve

very nice

greetings from Holland


----------

